# eclipse Projekt read-only



## siba (11. Feb 2005)

Soeben wollte ich eine Bibliothek einfügen bzw. aktualisieren und habe folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:

An error has occurred while applying the source attachment! Reason: file /projektname/.classpath is read only!

Wie komme ich an meine Bibliothek?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Feb 2005)

Guck dir mal die Eigenschaften deines Projekts an vielleicht findet man da was wegen read-only ansnsten würd ich mal gucken ob irgenwelche Dateien schreibgeschützt sind.

Auf CDs kann man so auch nicht schreiben und USB Stivks die sich schreibschützten lassen gibts auch


----------



## bambi (11. Feb 2005)

Ja, ich hab' auch manchmal "Probleme" mit read-only-Dateien. Bis jetzt hab' ich dann einfach immer die Datei-Eigenschaften geandert. Versuch's mal...


----------

